

Are Windows of Opportunity Quickly Narrowing for Startups? - luminary
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/04/are-windows-of-opportunity-qui.php

======
pedalpete
This article is extraordinarily mislabeled.

The author points to many startups that are raising large amounts of capital,
and admits 'M&A numbers broke records in the first quarter of 2010'.

Sure VC are raising smaller funds, but costs to start-up continue to drop as
well.

No, windows of opportunity are not narrowing. You make your own opportunities.
Use this guys article as an excuse if you want to get out of doing the work,
but that is all it's good for.

